#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 虎(有關老虎資料)

## 酷爪虎

虎，俗稱老虎，是體形最大的貓科動物，是亞洲的特有種類。



在亞洲許多國家的文化中，虎是美麗、勇敢、力量的象徵，人們畏懼虎的凶猛，又希望具有虎的強壯，以征服它來證明力量。虎與人類的關係密切，人類的活動使虎的棲息地縮小、分隔，人虎衝突和對虎的利用造成了對虎的大肆捕殺，目前這個物種已經十分瀕危。



虎由古食肉動物進化來。大型食肉類在距今700萬年的新生代第三紀上新世出現並逐漸發展。古食肉類中的貓形類進化出多個分支，其中一隻是古貓類，古貓類又分化為恐貓、真劍齒虎類和真貓，經過第四紀冰川期，只有真貓類存活下來，分化為貓族和豹族兩個分支。現在的虎就是從真貓類中的貓族演化而來。



虎起源於中國的香港。在虎的各個亞種中，華南虎是各亞種的祖先，它們的頭骨結構最接近於原始的虎。



為大型貓科動物，斑紋獨特，身體被滿淺黃到紅色毛，有黑色至棕色條紋。不同亞種的虎的體形大小有差異，北方虎的體形大，顏色較淺；南方的體形較小，顏色較深。虎的虹膜呈黃色，圓形瞳孔。耳背為黑色，上有明顯的白斑，有科學家認為這有助於幼崽在野外跟隨母親活動。虎的前後肢十分有力。掌墊的大小與虎的年齡有關，在種群調查中，研究人員以此鑒別個體。虎的尾較長，具環形斑紋，尾尖沒有長毛，為黑色。


虎是一種孤獨的森林食肉動物，一般每隻老虎有自己的領地，除了交配時期，從不和其他虎交往，雌虎獨自生產和喂養幼虎，平均每胎產子2.46個，在野外，出生幼子的死亡率為30—40%。當幼虎成年後，雌虎將領地遺留給它，獨自去尋找新領地。每個虎佔領一塊領地後，就會將本地所有大型食肉動物如狼、豹等趕走，所謂「占山為王」。老虎以鹿、獐、羊等食草動物為食，必須有足夠的獵食領地以維持生命。虎一般採取潛伏襲擊的獵食方式，從獵物後方攻擊，在食物嚴重短缺時，也會攻擊人。印度農民用頭後戴假面具的方式避免遭受老虎攻擊，因為虎以為假面具是人以正面對它，它決不會從正面攻擊獵物。 



1758年，瑞典自然學家卡爾·林奈將虎定名為「Felis tigris」，模式產地為孟加拉，以後新的虎亞種陸續被發現。1929年雷吉納德·波考克把名稱改為「Panthera tigris tigris」。虎是多形種，1968年Vladimir Maz

----------


## 爆裂狼

謝謝大的資料
原本我還不曉得
老虎有很多種
要不是大大的話
我現在還是只知到 有孟加拉虎 白虎 老虎 這3種呢!

----------

